# rubber problem



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

as I already said in my introduction post, I have a problem with rubber. Here in Croatia you can only buy thera tube yellow. I will try to buy some thera band from eBay, but if you can tell me in what kind of stores to buy some thera band and thera tube. Thanks


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i got mine from here.... http://www.physiotherapystore.com/there+band+5+5m.html


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

I bought mine from "Amazon"


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You might check at Chiroprators Clinic.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

a major drug store or medical supply store


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks to all


----------

